# want to buy a 24" monitor confused btw two need help



## bibinjohn (Aug 5, 2015)

i want to buy a full hd monitor. i found these two. 

Benq 24" EW2440L Widescreen Full HD LED Backlit LCD Monitor 3 YRS Warranty | eBay

Samsung LS24E390HL XL 24" LED Monitor With Hdmi 3 YRS Onsite Warranty | eBay

both the prices are similar. both are full hd. which one should i buy..? i dont usually play games. my main use is to watch HD movies and tv shows.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2015)

Go with BenQ 24 Inch LED Monitor - EW2440L Price in India - Buy BenQ 24 Inch LED Monitor - EW2440L Online - Infibeam.com


----------



## bibinjohn (Aug 5, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Go with BenQ 24 Inch LED Monitor - EW2440L Price in India - Buy BenQ 24 Inch LED Monitor - EW2440L Online - Infibeam.com


thanks bssunilreddy... but they wont ship to my pincode.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2015)

bibinjohn said:


> thanks bssunilreddy... but they wont ship to my pincode.



Its the same :*Benq 24" EW2440L Widescreen Full HD LED Backlit LCD Monitor 3 YRS Warranty | eBay


----------



## bibinjohn (Aug 5, 2015)

what makes the benq monitor better than samsung..?


----------



## bibinjohn (Aug 7, 2015)

bought BenQ EW2440L from ebay


----------

